# Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordinate lodges have a website?



## cemab4y (Jan 18, 2012)

Some time ago, the Grand Lodge of Ohio mandated that all subordinate lodges in the state of Ohio, must have a website. I personally feel that this is terrific! In the internet age, every lodge should have a website (as well as Facebook, Twitter,etc). However, many lodges are "hidebound", and are loath to consider having an internet presence. 

What do you think? Should Grand Lodges drag subordinate lodges into the 21st century, kicking and screaming, every inch of the way? I find it ludicrous, that there should even be a question, that a lodge should have to be forced to get a webpage. But, masonry is too often run by individuals who are not interested in change. 

(This poll is for ACADEMIC DISCUSSION only. I am not interested in changing the policies of any Grand Lodge. )


----------



## calee (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it should be left up to each lodge.


----------



## JJones (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got no issue with Grand Lodges giving advice or making recommendations, but the idea of forcing a subordinate lodge to do things like that seem more tyrannical than nurturing.

Do I personally feel that lodges should embrace technology?  Yes, but I also feel it should be left to the discretion of each lodge.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 18, 2012)

Masons and Subordinate lodges, are required to "cheerfully conform" to the edicts of the Grand Lodge. If the Grand Lodge, acting within the established procedures, constitutions, and by-laws, decides to mandate that subordinate lodges institute some procedure, even if the lodges do not like it, then the lodges will just have to 'suck it up' and conform. 

If any lodge is not willing to conform to their Grand Lodge procedures, the lodge is free to turn their charter in.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 18, 2012)

Mandate? No. Provide the necessary tools and resources to assist Lodges in creating a website, yes.


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 18, 2012)

X 2 to what Bro. Blake said!


----------



## Benton (Jan 18, 2012)

A mandate without providing easy means through the Grand Lodge's website would be foolish. Not that websites are terribly expensive to maintain. But if your demographic is entirely devoid of the technologically savvy (i.e., mostly retirement age), you're just asking something of them that they have no idea how to do. There are members of my lodge that don't own a computer, and never intend to, given their age. They don't see the need, as they know they walk the path of time and will, sooner or later, meet their maker.

And you can tell them to "get with the times" all you want, but that doesn't suddenly make them as tech savvy as a younger generation. I've grown up with this technology and the learning curve tends to be fairly shallow for me. Not so for many older gentlemen.

So, all that said, unless the Grand Lodge wants to foot the bill by means of adopting a particular set of software to create a website, and then providing training on said software, I don't believe a 'mandate' would be wise.

Perhaps a better method would be incentivizing lodges. If you maintain a current and up to date website, we'll give you 'x'. use your imagination as to what 'x' may be.

EDIT: I'm essentially echoing Blake's post, just giving my (personal) reasons why.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 18, 2012)

It should be one of the requirements of the Vangaurd award, if it isn't already.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 18, 2012)

See

Freemasonry and the Internet | FmI – Masonic Traveler


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jan 18, 2012)

I have used lodge tracker it's very basic and very easy to set up and best of all it's free check it out!

Here is our lodge tracker website:
http://my.lodgetracker.com/lindaletx848

Here is there main page to get started:
http://www.lodgetracker.com/

Give it a try!


----------



## JJones (Jan 18, 2012)

For the record, our lodge has a website, Facebook, and Twitter account, all of which I personally assist with.

I understand all the sides presented here, but even with all the information this makes available things haven't changed much.  This is likely because of the a lot of the masons in my district don't have computers and the rest of them don't keep up with Facebook or Twitter on a regular enough basis for it to have much impact...at least right now.

It's a good thing to have, make no mistake, but I haven't observed any of these things having much of an impact thus far.  Perhaps in the near future when the more tech-savvy generations step up to the plate, but I can't possibly see it justifying any kind of mandate at this point in time.

So long as we're on the topic, I'd love it if any of you brothers want to add us on Facebook or Twitter:

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/GrandviewMasonicLodge

Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/Grandview266

And here's our website.  Feedback is always appreciated.

Welcome to the Grandview Masonic Lodge - Home

If anyone feels we're missing out on potential with any of these things I'd be all ears.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 18, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> It should be one of the requirements of the Vangaurd award, if it isn't already.


 
It is, with the option of doing a quarterly newsletter instead.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 19, 2012)

Always remember, home rule is much easier to change than Grand Lodge mandate.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm against this style of micro-management and as some have put it "cookie cut" design of Lodges.  If a Lodge chooses to have a  site then awesome, if not then that is just as good.  I know a Lodge  who is highly active, small, but efficient and I bet that maybe only a  few have regular access to the Internet.  Every Lodge should do their own thing and if the GL wants a website they should shell out the $$ and create it themselves.


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 19, 2012)

RedTemplar said:


> Always remember, home rule is much easier to change than Grand Lodge mandate.


 
So Mote It Be


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 19, 2012)

Advisable, yes. Mandate, no.  Helpful hand and advise, most certainly!


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 20, 2012)

We are missing the point of Grand Lodges "making" or "forcing" anything. The Grand Lodges operate by majority vote, and democratic process. Individual Masons elect their Worshipful Masters, (and other officers). Lodges send their WM's to the Grand Lodge communication (convention). Proposed legislation is discussed, debated, and if there is majority vote, the decision of the Grand Lodge delegates is imposed on Masonry in that state (province). Changes and amendments to the state's constitution and by-laws often require a "supermajority". When the Grand Lodge of North Carolina voted to recognize Prince Hall Masonry, it took a 2/3 majority. 

Masonry does not require unanimity (except in the case of accepting new candidates). Much of the legislation and policy changes which are passed by democratic process in lodges and Grand Lodges, do not obtain a unanimous vote of acclaim and a "Hallelujah". The decision by the GL of North Carolina (to recognize Prince Hall Masonry), was not accepted happily by 100% of the masons and lodges in NC. But, because the masons/lodges have agreed to "cheerfully conform" to the rules and edicts of the Grand Lodge. They had to "suck it up", or else leave Masonry.

The same situation arises, when it comes to compelling lodges to accept some kind of new technology. In Kentucky, the Grand Lodge has mandated that lodge records will be kept on computer software, that has been purchased and approved by the Grand Lodge. This is done to ensure uniformity of record-keeping by all lodges in the state. This was done by the democratic process. Lodge must accept this, or else they can turn in their charter.

The Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, through democractic process, has mandated that all Masons in the state, have the option of paying their lodge dues (which includes the Grand Lodge assessment), by Payliance. Some lodges grumbled, and the legislation did not pass the Grand Lodge by unanimous vote, and a chorus of "Hosanna". 

No one disputes that Masonry is a volunteer organization. No one is compelled to be a Mason. But Masonry is a democratic organization, run by the membership, through their duly elected representatives. When a man turns in his petition, he must agree in advance to "cheerfully conform" to the rules and edicts of the Grand Lodge. If he cannot conform, he is shown the exit door. 

When it comes to Masonry entering the 21st century ,and the internet age, there will be some grumbling, Not all masons will be thrilled to see the democratic process in action, and the changes which will be coming down. If you don't believe this , take a look at what the Grand Lodges in the 13 remaining states which do not recognize Prince Hall are going to be going through. You ain't seen nothing yet. 

When it comes to a Grand Lodge, through the democratic process, forcing lodges to adopt internet technology, lodges and Masons are going to have to learn to "cheerfully conform". An edict from the Grand Lodge is all the "persuasion" that is necessary. If a subordinate lodge refuses to accept the mandate to obtain a webpage, the lodge is free to turn in its charter, because it is not "cheerfully conforming". If a lodge is unwilling or unable to accept the rules and mandates from the Grand Lodge which issued the charter that permits them to operate, then that lodge should turn their charter in, and cease to operate under the Grand Lodge!! 

"If all men were angels, there would be no need for government" - James Madison


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is a summary of what a webpage should do:

1- Serve the lodge membership, as an electronic "trestle board". Lists of meetings, degree work, special meetings, picnics, outings, etc. 

2- Serve the appendant/concordant bodies in the local area. Lists of meetings, events, etc. 

3- Serve the youth groups in the local area. DeMolay/Job's Daughters/Rainbow meetings, etc. Contact information for the youth groups, how to join, etc. Craft Lodges provide administrative support to youth groups, this is just an extension of our traditional role.

4- Provide instructions on how to become a mason. A downloadable petition form, and the requirements for petitioning. 

5- History and events for the lodge. This is a service both to the lodge membership, AND to the general public. Many people who are not Masons, are interested in Masonry, and wish to learn more. 

The purposes of a lodge internet site are many and varied. No one sets up a Masonic webpage to "sell" Masonry to the public. Masonry is not a product to be sold. Nevertheless, Masonry will benefit, if the profane world has a more complete information base about our Craft, and the appendant bodies. There are many good men out there, who would make excellent Masons, but they do not know the splendid history of Masonry, and they are clueless about how to petition. 

Lodges are part of their community. (Or at least they should be). The public needs to know about "macro-Masonry"; the history and purposes of our Craft, the men who have been Masons, the presidents and celebrities,etc. The public should know about Masonic (and appendant) charity work. The public should know how Masonry has affected our national history, and our political institutions.
Some sites with excellent information about "macro-Masonry" are :

Anti-Masonry: Points of View
Masonic Service Association of North America


The public should also know about "micro-Masonry"; how to become a Mason, and what masons do in their communities. They should know about who in their communites are Masons. They should know that many Masonic buildings are available for rent, for non-Masonic functions. If the lodge sponsors a college scholarship program, they should know how to contribute to the program, and how to apply for a scholarship. They should know the history of Masonry in their communities.
And on and on.

The internet is the ideal tool, for disseminating information BOTH to masons and the profane world. I continue to be appalled, that every lodge in the USA has not enthusiastically embraced this technology already. Websites can be had for FREE, or for very low cost. Websites can be designed for FREE, or for minimal cost. 

"Knowledge alone, is power" Sun-Tzu

See also: Its About Time!Â  Moving Freemasonry into the 21st Century


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 20, 2012)

KSigMason said:


> I'm against this style of micro-management and as some have put it "cookie cut" design of Lodges.  If a Lodge chooses to have a  site then awesome, if not then that is just as good.  I know a Lodge  who is highly active, small, but efficient and I bet that maybe only a  few have regular access to the Internet.  Every Lodge should do their own thing and if the GL wants a website they should shell out the $$ and create it themselves.



We do not live in a world, in which every lodge "does their own thing". The Grand Lodge of each state, issues the charter for the subordinate lodges to operate. With that charter goes the constitutions and by-laws of the Grand Lodge. If a lodge is not willing to "cheerfully conform" to the rules and edicts of the Grand Lodge, then that lodge should immediately surrender their charter back to the Grand Lodge, and cease to operate under the rules of the Grand Lodge! Basically, we live in a world of "suck it up" or get out. 

My home lodge is "geriatric", and not all members have internet access. Just because all members are not tech-savvy, is no reason for a lodge not to have a website.

I would like to see all Grand Lodges have a "Grand Webmaster", to advise and coordinate internet activities and websites for the Grand Lodge and all subordinate lodges. Every Grand Lodge should have an internet advisory committee, to aid and assist subordinate lodges in web design. The Grand Lodge of New York, has a roster of internet standards ("Do's and Don'ts"). The standards insure that every lodge website in New York, will present Masonry properly to both Masons and the profane world.  Lodge internet advisory committees could be assembled from tech-savvy people, who can assist the lodges in all phases of website set up and administration, and assist them in finding low-cost or free website hosting.  


This is the kind of response that I hear frequently. "We don't need a webpage. Many of our members do not have internet access". Well, that response misses the point, entirely. That is like saying, "Our lodge does not need a telephone, some of our members do not have telephones". 

The internet is a means for the lodge to present itself to the local community, both to the Masons, AND to the profane world. Men who may have seen a documentary on the History channel, will wish to learn more about Freemasonry in their local community, where is the first place they will look? The internet. If the local lodge does not have a webpage, the individual could assume that there is no lodge in their community! Men who have been around the internet all their lives, use the internet to learn about new topics.

More and more, the first knock on the West Gate, is an electronic knock. Many lodges in my area of residence (Metro WashDC) get a majority of their new petitioners from their internet page! A lodge internet page, ideally, will do several things:

1) Present the lodge to the local community in the finest possible way.

2) Serve as a means for an interested person to learn the basics of Masonry, how to petition, whom to submit a petition, the history of the local lodge, the schedule of events, etc.

3) Serve the membership of the lodge, with a schedule of the tyled meetings, stated meetings, upcoming degree work, special meetings, dinners, family outings, etc. Basically to serve as an electronic "trestle board" to convey the entire lodge "program" to the membership.

4) Convey to the masonic community, all of the appendant/concordant bodies' schedule and events. There should be a full listing of the meetings and events sponsored by the local Scottish Rite/York Rite/Shrine club,etc. 

5) Convey the available youth programs, to all interested young people. The schedule and contact information for Rainbow/Job's Daughters/DeMolay should be presented. Over 80% of DeMolay youth go on to Craft Lodge. Supporting the DeMolay, and encouraging more participation by youth as well as adult support to youth groups, is a no-brainer. 

6) Contain some interesting information about Freemasonry, which will change and be updated periodically. Examples: Members could submit old photos of lodge meetings for publication. Stories about the early history of your lodge could be presented. The minutes of the lodge meetings from 25 and 50 years ago could be published. The website could present stories about Masonry in foreign countries,etc. 

7) A roster of the sick and distressed could be presented. The address, telephone number, e-mail of these individuals could be listed, and which hospital they are in, etc. 

The internet is made for Masonry. It fits like a hand in glove! I continue be amazed that so many masons and individual lodges are loath to embrace the 'net, and use this technology, to enhance the Masonic experience for all Masons, and to present our Craft to the profane world, and to make it easier for good men to learn about our Craft, and how to petition.

So Mote It Be


----------



## Benton (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think anyone here is arguing that a lodge shouldn't "cheerfully conform" if a lodge mandate passed. Rather, I think the majority don't feel a mandate is necessary or wise. 

In my lodge that would essentially mean that one of two or three people (myself being one) would *have* to be the person to manage the website, and all content therein. And really, it would basically exist as a place for information on the craft an downloadable petitions. Isn't this purpose already served by the Grand Lodge web page?

In twenty years, everyone in the lodge will be using the internet, and the lodge will most certainly have a website because, given the membership, it would be illogical not to. Now, the only people checking the website regularly would be the people manage it. 

I'm not saying a website is a bad idea, but to mandate it? Unwise. 

I do raise concerns about the educational information that you propose each lodge website should have. How do we ensure accuracy and correct information across all websites? Does the Grand Lodge provide approved educational information to be dissemenated? And if so, whats the point? Why not just have a link saying, "To learn more about the history of Freemasonry, click here to be taken to the Grand Lodge of X webpage."

And you know, of the Masonic organizations that do have web pages, do you know how often I check them? Pretty much never, and I'm about as addicted to the internet as you can get. From the point of informing the brotherhood and members, email newsletters have been far more productive, locally. 

Another point, a bad website is worse than no website. When I see websites like this:

Grand Encampment, Knights Templar

That looks like it hasn't been updated since I was in elementary school, it turns my generation off, fast. That website above? It's a bad website. It's functional (barely), dated, and smells of early 1990's. I hope the designer isn't on these forums, and my apologies if he is. But the website simply doesn't appeal to a younger generation at all. It's the equivalent of walking into a building with all 1970's decor... but it's original and worn.

And a lot of rural lodges? That's the kind of website they would create. 

So no, a mandate wouldn't benefit every single lodge, I think.


----------



## Ashlar (Jan 21, 2012)

cemab4y said:


> Some time ago, the Grand Lodge of Ohio mandated that all subordinate lodges in the state of Ohio, must have a website. I personally feel that this is terrific!



You truly confuse me . I have read on various forums where you complain that a Grand Lodge should not dictate who and how a Mason contacts outside jurisdictions , I have read were you complain that a Grand Lodge should not dictate how many lodges a Mason may affiliate with , along with a few other things . But here you are "applauding" a Grand Lodge that has forced it's will on it's subordinate lodges by mandating each lodge have it's own web site ?

Suppose these Grand Lodge jurisdictions who allow alcohol in the lodge mandated that all lodges will be DRY . You would blow a gasket . Suppose all Grand Lodges mandated that no Mason is allowed to hold dual/plural memberships ? You would blow up Masonic forums complaining . But because it is something you agree with , you are all for it , you applaud it ? 

Subordinate lodges know their wants and needs , not the Grand Lodge nor you . My lodge is thriving and growing and , me oh my , we do not have a web site nor a FB account .


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 21, 2012)

The future is indeed now.  I simply would prefer that the Grand Lodge offer some educational program, possibly in a warden's retreat format, that would help the smaller, less technical lodges bridge the gap to the future.  For instance, I'm concerned about domain ownership.  To often websites are lost to the eons due to the loss, whether through death, lack of interest, or simply change of location to a single brother of a lodge.  I hope this can be addressed in a logical way.  It happens too often.

And no, there are no options to Grand Lodge laws.  As slow as they oft times are to enact, I don't fear they would reach too far afield of the local lodges wishes.

This is a very timely discussion topic.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 29, 2012)

Several lodge web sites in my area were last updated some time in 1999. To make matters worse, they are on FortuneCity. It would be wise for a continuity-based approach to be adopted, as has been suggested.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't want to see a lodge "forced" to do something it may not have the expertise/funds available to do well.  At the same time however I would "LIKE" to see a website for each lodge, but not a "cookie-cut" basic site that looks like it came from the late 90's on Netscape's composer.  (for those old enough to remember those)


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

_You truly confuse me . I have read on various forums where you complain that a Grand Lodge should not dictate who and how a Mason contacts outside jurisdictions , I have read were you complain that a Grand Lodge should not dictate how many lodges a Mason may affiliate with , along with a few other things . But here you are "applauding" a Grand Lodge that has forced it's will on it's subordinate lodges by mandating each lodge have it's own web site ?
_
===I do not mean to confuse anyone. There are some things that some Grand Lodges are doing, which are unnecessary and outdated. These need to be changed. Some Grand Lodges permit individual masons to belong to only one lodge. 150 years ago, this made sense, but in our modern, mobile world, it is obsolete. Restricting individual Masons from getting advice from Masons from other jurisdictions is also obsolete. 

The Grand Lodge of Ohio, did NOT "force its will" on the subordinate lodges of Ohio. The Lodges of Ohio, voted in Grand Session, to require that all lodges in Ohio obtain a webpage. The vote was not unanimous. But all lodges who are chartered by the GL of Ohio, are required to follow the regulations of the GL. If they do not wish to follow these regulations, then any lodge which finds a regulation that they cannot follow, must turn in their charter. 

_Suppose these Grand Lodge jurisdictions who allow alcohol in the lodge mandated that all lodges will be DRY . You would blow a gasket . Suppose all Grand Lodges mandated that no Mason is allowed to hold dual/plural memberships ? You would blow up Masonic forums complaining . But because it is something you agree with , you are all for it , you applaud it ? 

__==_If a Grand Lodge, through their democratic process chooses to ban alcohol, that is their affair. I think it is silly and outdated, but Grand Lodges have the right to run their Grand Lodges as they see fit. 

Some Grand Lodges forbid dual/plural memberships. That is their right. I disagree with this policy, but there it is. 

And you are right. If a Grand Lodge passes a regulation that is necessary, and I agree with, then I will applaud it. Some Grand Lodges are making the changes necessary to deal with the 21st Century, and the internet age. They SHOULD be applauded and imitated. When a lodge does something that is idiotic, they should be condemned. 




_Subordinate lodges know their wants and needs , not the Grand Lodge nor you . My lodge is thriving and growing and , me oh my , we do not have a web site nor a FB account ._

==I tend to agree, that subordinate lodges generally know their own wants and needs, to some degree. And I would love to see SOME "devolution", of power from Grand Lodges, to subordinate lodges. 

BUT- Since all subordinate lodges derive their charters, and their ability to operate, from their Grand Lodges, there are many cases, where the Grand Lodges must be in charge.

And, since all regulations promulgated by a Grand Lodge, are initiated and developed by subordinate lodges, and enacted in their Grand Communications, and since all Subordinate lodges have agreed IN ADVANCE to follow these regulations, then this is how it must be. 

If ANY subordinate lodge finds the regulations promulgated by a Grand Lodge to be at variance with their desires, then such lodges should turn in their charters, and cease to operate. 

My home state of Kentucky has required (through the democratic process) that all subordinate lodges use only computer software and accounting practices, which have been approved in advance by the Grand Lodge. This is necessary and proper. If there is an audit, or a lodge is unable to operate , or closes down, the Grand Lodge can step in immediately, and run the financial aspects of  the lodge. If every lodge in the state had their own system, it would be chaos. 

My home state of Kentucky has mandated that 18-year old men be permitted to petition the Craft. Not all lodges were happy with this development. Some were furious. But the majority of subordinate lodges passed the regulation, and all lodges must "suck it up".


----------



## crono782 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

Honestly, I think the Grand Lodge website should just give each lodge a space for its meeting times, calendar of events, photos, etc on its own website and that is the "official" lodge site. It keeps order and provides the necessities of the website. The lodges would then have the option to have a personal site of their own if they choose, but mandate that the "official" site is the GL hosted "page". I dunno, sounds like it would work. Heck, the "lodge locator" function of the GL sites already provides a good portion of this functionality. Would be pretty easy to implement IMO.


----------



## Browncoat (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

Easy, yes. Practical, no.

I've developed sites for a number of years, and there has been a major shift towards local search results...especially with mobile search outpacing desktop now. If someone is searching for Freemasonry, we want them to be able to find their local Lodge.

The biggest problem is, most Lodge sites are very sub par and those who develop them aren't always tech savvy enough to keep up with SEO to maximize their site's potential. I would imagine its a budget concern for most Lodges, so sites are maintained on a volunteer basis instead of paying a pro to do it.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

Unless a practical way to link the local search to the web site page could be achieved. My initial thought would be to create domain names for each lodge to attach to the local results that forward to the GL "lodge page". Something like that. Again, it's an administrative nightmare unless a suitable automated process could be laid down. Realistically, the decision has to be made to force lodges to adopt higher quality sites, take over the duties via something similar to a centralized solution, or just be content with the hodgepodge we currently have and hope for the best. No solution is real great it would seem although I'm sure given enough time the problem will iron itself out as more tech savvy members fill lodges perhaps.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

Most Grand Lodges need to focus on their own GeoCities-class websites. Thankfully the GLoTX revamped theirs a few years ago and have been steadily improving it.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

I have seen some excellent lodge webpages. I have seen many bad web pages. The quality of lodge webpages varies. I get a little ill, when I see a webpage, and there is an event advertised that occured two years ago. 

Sadly, I believe that it is better to have no webpage, than a bad webpage.

This is the reason why Grand Lodges should have an office of "grand Webmaster", and a committee of tech-savvy masons, who can advise and guide individual lodges, in all aspects of internet policy and page development. 

The Grand Lodge of New York, has a roster of web "standards", which every subordinate lodge must follow. This is an excellent idea, because it ensure uniformity of websites, and also makes certain that no lodge (nor the Grand Lodge) is exposed to any legal liability nor conflict of interest.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



cemab4y said:


> I have seen some excellent lodge webpages. I have seen many bad web pages. The quality of lodge webpages varies. I get a little ill, when I see a webpage, and there is an event advertised that occured two years ago.
> 
> Sadly, I believe that it is better to have no webpage, than a bad webpage.
> 
> ...



When I was initiated in 2008 I proposed developing a Lodge website and the Brethren didn't know what to do. They scrambled for the GL Bylaws like it was something unheard of. A couple of months later we had one but the effect was minimal. We've had more success on social networking than anything. 

I would recommend having a facebook, Google + and twitter page. Mirror the content. Oh yeah, be sure to form an Internet Committee so reports are made and someone is held accountable to update the pages.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

I know the feeling! In 1989, I proposed that my lodge get a telephone answering machine. Some of the membership did not see why the lodge needed one. After some months of study, the lodge finally permitted one to be installed.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



Blake Bowden said:


> Most Grand Lodges need to focus on their own GeoCities-class websites.
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


LOL...Hadn't thought about GeoCities websites in a long time!  I've seen some lodges who use "free" web hosting services that run ads, and saw ads for a strip club on a Masonic site.  Lovely.



Blake Bowden said:


> When I was initiated in 2008 I proposed developing a Lodge website and the Brethren didn't know what to do. They scrambled for the GL Bylaws like it was something unheard of. A couple of months later we had one but the effect was minimal. We've had more success on social networking than anything.


I gambled and took the "easier to get forgiveness than permission" route and put up a Lodge website without asking anyone.  Then I showed them what I'd done.  I subsequently had to get Grand Lodge approval of what I'd done, but that was no problem, and it's been up ever since.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

The "effectiveness" of a lodge website, varies all over the map. Some lodges get 70% or more of their new petitioners, from internet inquiries. Some lodges get very few inquiries from the 'net.

I guess it depends on a variety of factors: the quality of the website, the amount of interent "penetration" in the community, the demographics of the local population, etc. 

There is no easy answer, and there is no "magic bullet", when it comes to Freemasonry and the internet. Some lodges benefit greatly from having an internet presence, some benefit less. 

And I agree, that some grand Lodge websites are awful. I have seen some GL websites that are little more than a "rah-rah-rah" for the Grand Officers, and offer no information to anyone about how to locate a lodge or obtain a petition.


----------



## Zack (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



cemab4y said:


> The "effectiveness" of a lodge website, varies all over the map. Some lodges get 70% or more of their new petitioners, from internet inquiries. Some lodges get very few inquiries from the 'net.



I'd be interested in which lodges get this much interest from the internet.  I'd like to see their websites and see what they have done differently.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



Zack said:


> I'd be interested in which lodges get this much interest from the internet. I'd like to see their websites and see what they have done differently.



Here is one, Columbia lodge 285, Arlington VA (suburban Washington DC)

Here is the website:

http://www.columbia285.org/

-----------------------------------------

I visit this lodge frequently. For some years, this lodge has gotten many new inquiries and petitioners, from their website. (And the excellent website of the Grand Lodge of Virginia). 

Arlington VA is an affluent community in suburban Washington DC. Fairfax County VA is called "the internet capital of the world", because there are more internet servers in Fairfax, than in any other county of the USA.

The internet "penetration" of northern VA is very high. Whenever there is a program about the Masons on Discovery channel or history channel, there is a "spike" in the number of hits that internet pages receive.

You may wish to contact Columbia lodge yourself, and ask them for advice and guidance. They will be glad to assist you.


----------



## Tx4ever (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

I am secretary for a small lodge in Texas, Our lodge has no phone, computer, printer ,or internet , is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## JJones (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



> I'd be interested in which lodges get this much interest from the internet. I'd like to see their websites and see what they have done differently.



You can see the website for my lodge in my signature below.  Our website has existed in various forms for more than three years now and I don't believe we've ever had anyone petition us because of our website.  Going online has helped our attendance somewhat but the  increase is more likely due to our Facebook presence than our website.

Then again, our website may be terrible, I'm a bit biased.  I do like the website for Columbia lodge however, it's sleek and simple.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



cemab4y said:


> Fairfax County VA is called "the internet capital of the world", because there are more internet servers in Fairfax, than in any other county of the USA.


Completely off-topic, but I remember being able to walk from McLean to Vienna and rarely leaving the woods. I suppose there are few trees left now.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*

I asked our Lodges secretary about bringing the concept of a Lodge website to the attention of the General Purpose Committee and I was asked to attend due to my many years in working on a range of sites. I was invited to attend the December meeting and everyone voted in favor of us having our own site and I have been slowly working on the layout. I decided to go with WordPress due to the multi level contributor options as this will enable different members to update the calendar, write blog articles and what not. I have it hosted under my own domain for now until we purchase the lodges domain in Feb (next committee meeting). I still have some work to do with fonts, graphics and content but feel free to take a look http://www.d4rr3n.com/ 

Our Grand Lodge went all out on their site and the new one looks amazing http://www.freemasonsvic.net.au/ and they are including a small section for each lodge for the basic's (Map, Address, Contacts) and with small history behind each lodge http://www.freemasonsvic.net.au/profile/x/x/baxter-lodge.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



Tx4ever said:


> I am secretary for a small lodge in Texas, Our lodge has no phone, computer, printer ,or internet , is anyone else in the same boat?



My Kentucky lodge has no computer nor printer in the lodge building. The telephone has an answering machine, but the record function is turned off. If you call, you will get a message stating the meeting times, and the system hangs up. 

We have no internet page, and no plans to get one. The lodge membership is not convinced of the value of the internet. 

We don't have three of the four things your lodge does not have.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Should Grand Lodges mandate that all subordina*



trysquare said:


> Completely off-topic, but I remember being able to walk from McLean to Vienna and rarely leaving the woods. I suppose there are few trees left now.



The area you describe is all concrete now! I worked for a firm on International Blvd. in McLean. 

You just about have to go to Leesburg, to see anything green now!


----------

